# Kleiza Story:



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A good article on Kleiza performing so well despite most beliving he was on his way to the D-League. I have to agree with this article over all. Kleiza has really stepped in, and been better than anyone could have excpected.



> In Francisco Elson, the Denver Nuggets have an 7-foot insurance policy they refer to as "Geico."
> That means rookie forward Linas Kleiza must be "Aflac."
> 
> Dealing with injuries of varying degree to center Marcus Camby and forwards Nene and Kenyon Martin in the first month of the season, Nuggets coach George Karl recently has turned to Kleiza for help.
> ...





> The road to playing time does not include rest stops. Kleiza often is among the first to arrive before practice and games, and - as was the case Sunday - is often the last person to leave the gym after practice.
> 
> "That's my whole attitude," he said. "It don't matter how much I'm going play - 2 minutes, maybe 15 or 20 minutes. At this point in my career, I just need to improve and get better as a player."
> 
> ...


A lot more to the story. With quotes on Kleiza from Martin,Karl, and Vandeweghe.

Also a must read at the bottom of the article in the notes: section. A funny quote in there by Marcus Camby regarding a protective sleeve he may be wearing in mondays game. If he ends up playing.

Link http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4271766,00.html


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Like I said early on... Linas Klieza will make Eddie Najera expendable!!

Klieza is everything that Eddie is, but Klieza has better range and more consistancy!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Like I said early on... Linas Klieza will make Eddie Najera expendable!!
> 
> Klieza is everything that Eddie is, but Klieza has better range and more consistancy!


Yes I remember you being high on Klieza before he started getting minutes.

So give yourself some props tobin.

However I don't think Eddie is expendable. Eddie has more size than Klieza, and right now due to our Bigs injuries Mr. Najera is a plus coming off the bench.

Plus you got to like Eddies new spiffy hair cut.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I wasn't happy on draft night with the Nuggets trading away Jack; however, I'm now very happy with Kleiza.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Yes I remember you being high on Klieza before he started getting minutes.
> 
> So give yourself some props tobin.
> 
> ...


I do admit that Eddie's new hairdo is a plus! :banana: 

I'm not too sure about the size difference, but I do see Denver holding onto Eddie for a little bit while the bigs are out, but if Lenard gets dealt for Doleac or something Eddie can be shipped out!

But I do like Najera. Just see more upside in Klieza.


----------

